# Need I.D. help please



## Earthwalkr (Aug 30, 2017)

View attachment 3091
View attachment 3092



































View attachment 3091
View attachment 3092














View attachment 3091
View attachment 3092














View attachment 3091
View attachment 3092


----------



## austin (Mar 31, 2016)

Did you mean to add a poll to this thread? For the record, you don't have to unless you want to. 

If you need a hand figuring out the software please let me know. I'm happy to help.


----------



## Earthwalkr (Aug 30, 2017)

austin said:


> Did you mean to add a poll to this thread? For the record, you don't have to unless you want to.
> 
> If you need a hand figuring out the software please let me know. I'm happy to help.


Did not mean to add pole. Also didn't mean to post all the repeat pics. Thanks for the offer, will be working on it later this eve. Gonna get rid of the repeat pics also.


----------



## trahn008 (Jan 18, 2013)

Looks like morels to me. If you didn't make them and stick them in your garden... they are morels. They are really white. What is your location??


----------



## jack (Oct 17, 2012)

I believe you live in Ohio and not Cali. So they most likely are Stinkhorns Phallus impudicus There is a Morel in California, Oregon and parts of Mexico that fruits year round called the Landscape Morel ( Morchella rufobrunnea ) It has also appeared in Mid Michigan in October. I can't see the top but it should have an opening on it.


----------



## Earthwalkr (Aug 30, 2017)

trahn008 said:


> Looks like morels to me. If you didn't make them and stick them in your garden... they are morels. They are really white. What is your location??


You are on to me. I live in Montgomery county and made these myself from actual shrooms I found this spring.


----------



## jack (Oct 17, 2012)

Good job Dave on the sculptures ! I made some last winter while I was bored waiting for the Ice. Guess I should have called the ones you made Morchella esculentoides or M. cryptica....LOL




























These last ones are REAL Morchella esculentoides. I find them by one particular Ash every year.


----------



## jack (Oct 17, 2012)

Dave, how's you cat doing ? Do you still have him / her ?


----------



## Earthwalkr (Aug 30, 2017)

The cat is doing good. She was adopted by neighbors who just moved a couple months ago and took her with them.


----------



## trahn008 (Jan 18, 2013)

Nice work guys!!! What did you make them out of?


----------



## jack (Oct 17, 2012)

trahn008 said:


> Nice work guys!!! What did you make them out of?


I made mine out of Cold Porcelain ( a video on youtube ) but I would use real Polymer Clay when I do it again. After a month or so the cold porcelain started cracking bad.Not real bad on the Morels but really bad on the gilled mushrooms. It's worth the money to by Polymer Clay, it's not expensive and it won't crack.


----------



## Earthwalkr (Aug 30, 2017)

I used platinum grade silicone mix. Thinned it to reduce viscosity, then poured it around the shrooms. After the silicone set, I split the molds in half, removed the shrooms and scrubbed the mold pores with a soft bristle tooth brush. Did the pour with a rapid set low viscosity resin. Now I need to figure the best way to paint them.


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

Some folks just have too much time on their hands!


----------

